# Your right to take video and pictures



## Ekka

There's lots of rumour getting around about your right to take footage.

Well, in a nutshell, it pretty much goes like this.

In public, like outside in the streets parks etc no worries of course you can.

On a private place that is for the public access... yes, such as shopping malls etc.

On a private domestic type place, yes unless your customer or whoever asks you to stop.

Now the content of your pics and vids is another thing, and of course what you do with them.

For example, offensive, explicit footage, sexually arousing footage etc is not on ... so no snapping pics of topless chicks on the beach for example.

http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/Your_right_to_take_photographs

http://www.aph.gov.au/library/pubs/RN/2004-05/05rn37.pdf

So there you go, dont be intimidated of videoing anything. If you see another tree company and start videoing and they get ballsy trying to stop you etc ... you have every right to. If you are on a customers property and they want to take video of you ... then it's be too bad for you. Then again if you want to take video of your job at a customers place and they say no ... well dont.

Common sense stuff really.


----------



## anuvadave

hey ekka, nice vidz! where did u get youre helmet cam? ive got plans to make one but it looks a bit tricky, was youres pre rigged or did u have to do some wiring yourself?


----------



## Ekka

Bought the six day pack here.

http://www.helmetcameras.com.au/


----------



## murphy4trees

I heard that someone posted some video of me footlockiong in a competition. Can they post that on youtube without my permission?


----------



## treeslayer

murphy4trees said:


> I heard that someone posted some video of me footlockiong in a competition. Can they post that on youtube without my permission?



must have been a long video......................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mickeyadams

ekka have a great videos i just love trees and plant and i appreciate her/him effort


----------



## M.D. Vaden

murphy4trees said:


> I heard that someone posted some video of me footlockiong in a competition. Can they post that on youtube without my permission?



Murphy ...

That may depend on where the competition was, whether or not there was an admission ticket, etc..

The OP may or may not be correct regarding some malls. Some local malls here prohibit filming and photography, because its their privately owned property. Sometimes a driveway is a public street and sidewalk. The parking is typically private, but not sure what the laws are exactly. They definitely take charge and halt photography on the inside. Outside, they probably have control over what happens in the parking lot, but it should be free to record from a publicly owned right of way.

For the US, some of the better feedback I've read has been on photography forums like Nikon, where pros and advanced amateurs network. Because its even more essential to what they do.

Videos of other people may have limitations depending on how they are being used, especially in conjunction with something that fits commercial use.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

I clicked on the link in post number three and got redirected to a cite that said my computer was infected with a virus and to call some phone number?


----------



## zapblam

I wrap vehicles for a main living. Includes city transit buses. I am allowed to take as many pics and vids of buses. Providing driver faces are not visible and its not inside their facility. Driver thing was a kind request that I voluntarily observe. The building request is a security bylaw.


----------



## beastmaster

The company I sub under can fire us for posting picture of job sites or talking to the media. They have people who search social media looking for violators. Or so we're told.


----------



## Gugi47

The company I work. Inside policy: No picture and no videos. Violations will be fired *and* prosecuted by the law. Is in the Handbook.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

We weren't allowed cell phones were I worked, mainly because of the camera. Dealt with classified stuff at times though.


----------

